# Woman with short skirt leading worship.



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

(Edited) I read through previous posts about this topic and wanted to explain what i saw from an RPCNA church's Facebook homepage. A woman with a short skirt "precenting" before the congregation. Doesn't seem to be appropriate. Any further thoughts besides those already made? I apologize for attaching a picture previously.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jan 23, 2022)

The only problem here is that she's leading worship. There's nothing wrong with what she's wearing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (Jan 23, 2022)

Please allow me to be frank:

Your post is embarrassing. Where in scripture does it command that all dresses have to go below the knees? Was she leading singing or acting as minister? Lastly, why would you post a photograph of a woman you actually thought was inappropriately dressed? If I were her husband or father, I would be furious. 

Please see Matt. 15:9.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 23, 2022)

By the way she is precenting, not leading worship. The Pastor behind her is leading worship as an undershepherd of Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 23, 2022)

This discussion, while perhaps worthwhile, might be conducted somewhat more appropriately. For a start, I can’t imagine this congregation taking kindly to their photos being made subject for critique online.

Try asking a question instead, _ie_. “Is it ever appropriate for a woman to stand at the front of a church and lead worship?” (However, I think she is precenting.)


----------



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

Romans922 said:


> By the way she is precenting, not leading worship. The Pastor behind her is leading worship as an undershepherd of Christ.


I must have missed the concept of precenting in the scriptures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

Tom Hart said:


> This discussion, while perhaps worthwhile, might be conducted somewhat more appropriately. For a start, I can’t imagine this congregation taking kindly to their photos being made subject for critique online.
> 
> Try asking a question instead, _ie_. “Is it ever appropriate for a woman to stand at the front of a church and lead worship?” (However, I think she is precenting.)


Once you post a picture on your Facebook homepage you're subjecting it to public critique

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

timfost said:


> Please allow me to be frank:
> 
> Your post is embarrassing. Where in scripture does it command that all dresses have to go below the knees? Was she leading singing or acting as minister? Lastly, why would you post a photograph of a woman you actually thought was inappropriately dressed? If I were her husband or father, I would be furious.
> 
> Please see Matt. 15:9.


It says modest apparel. Halfway up your thigh isn't modest

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2022)

Do you make a habit of posting immodest images that could lead others into sin? (Assuming that your argument about her being dressed inappropriately is correct, of course.)


----------



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

The picture was publicly posted by that church so ask them why they did it. I could have just as easily posted a link to the page. The reactions I'm getting to this post are proving my point to be accurate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2022)

While I would have issues with both dress and actions if done by my own wife or daughters. Something seems weird (in my gut) about posting and queuing up a potentially inappropriate photo of a women and asking for critique on the dress by mostly men.

Maybe for discussion this could be generalized and the photo removed.

Example:

1. Is a mid-thigh dress appropriate for church?

2. Should a women serve as Precentor?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> While I would have issues with both dress and actions if done by my own wife or daughters. Something seems weird about posting and queuing up a potentially inappropriate photo of a women and asking for critique on the dress by mostly men.
> 
> Maybe for discussion this could be generalized and the photo removed.
> 
> ...


I removed the pic and adjusted the post. Good catch. I had no intentions of putting anyone to shame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

Tom Hart said:


> I’m sure there are plenty of resources here on the Puritan Board.
> 
> At the same time, there is what many would refer to as common decency. You could have done this better. Even now, why not ask the mods to delete the thread so you can pose a question instead?


I adjusted it and removed the pic


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 23, 2022)

Rescued said:


> I must have missed the concept of precenting in the scriptures


You can hear the precentor helping the congregation to sing here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jan 23, 2022)

Rescued said:


> It says modest apparel. Halfway up your thigh isn't modest



Says who?

Reactions: Wow 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 23, 2022)

Might have to break this into two threads:

1. What constitutes modest apparel?
2. May a woman serve as precentor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jan 23, 2022)

I grew up in the miniskirt era, so I'm probably not as shocked by such attire as you younger folks, but I would say that mid-calf is far more appropriate than mid thigh for a lady leading the singing. Since the picture is gone, I can't comment on the particulars of this instance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phil D. (Jan 23, 2022)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Says who?


Pretty much every society with a substantial Christian influence/sensibility, until about 100 years ago...

Reactions: Like 7 | Amen 4


----------



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Says who?


If Christ says to look upon a woman lustfully is adulterous, then according to the rules of godliness is it then appropriate to stand in front of men during worship in apparel that reveals so much of her body?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jan 23, 2022)

Rescued said:


> If Christ says to look upon a woman lustfully is adulterous, then according to the rules of godliness is it then appropriate to stand in front of men during worship in apparel that reveals so much of her body?



Two separate issues.

1. It's not appropriate for her to stand in front of men during worship (_in this manner_) no matter what she's wearing.
2. Outside of this context, there's nothing wrong with what she's wearing.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 23, 2022)

On a woman leading: In churches of this heritage, a precentor is typically seen as having a functional role rather than a spiritual leadership role. Someone needs to get the congregation started on the right key and keep everyone on the same beat, so a member of the congregation does this. It is not unusual for these churches to have both men and women serve as precentors. In fact, doing so only serves to clarify the fact that the job is not one of spiritual oversight—not "leading worship," just helping fellow worshipers stay on the same beat. Keep in mind that the function is found mostly in churches that sing without instruments, so you're already talking about a highly traditional church that takes worship's conformity to Scripture very seriously. I know that from where I stand, I would not want to be throwing stones at an RPCNA congregation alleging laxness in worship standards. The whole idea is rather comical.

On short skirts: I see little benefit in bringing up the matter on the Internet, and much potential harm. I'd like to suggest that all of us men think twice (or maybe three or four times) before ever raising such concerns. Sadly, women who want only to worship from the heart are too often judged by men on their outward appearance. Frankly, most of the time when this happens, it says more about the man than it does about the woman.

Reactions: Like 5 | Edifying 1 | Amen 2 | Sad 1


----------



## SavedSinner (Jan 23, 2022)

Keep in mind, this is the reformed denomination that does have women officers of the church. I haven’t seen the picture, but we don’t know if the woman leading the congregation is an officer or not.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

Jack K said:


> On a woman leading: In churches of this heritage, a precentor is typically seen as having a functional role rather than a spiritual leadership role. Someone needs to get the congregation started on the right key and keep everyone on the same beat, so a member of the congregation does this. It is not unusual for these churches to have both men and women serve as precentors. In fact, doing so only serves to clarify the fact that the job is not one of spiritual oversight—not "leading worship," just helping fellow worshipers stay on the same beat. Keep in mind that the function is found mostly in churches that sing without instruments, so you're already talking about a highly traditional church that takes worship's conformity to Scripture very seriously. I know that from where I stand, I would not want to be throwing stones at an RPCNA congregation alleging laxness in worship standards. The whole idea is rather comical.
> 
> On short skirts: I see little benefit in bringing up the matter on the Internet, and much potential harm. I'd like to suggest that all of us men think twice (or maybe three or four times) before ever raising such concerns. Sadly, women who want only to worship from the heart are too often judged by men on their outward appearance. Frankly, most of the time when this happens, it says more about the man than it does about the woman.


No you're right, we shouldn't be concerned about causing others to lust ot stumble. And we shouldn't pursue holiness and godliness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jan 23, 2022)

Rescued said:


> No you're right, we shouldn't be concerned about causing others to lust ot stumble. And we shouldn't pursue holiness and godliness.



Drop the sarcasm, it's ill befitting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 23, 2022)

Rescued said:


> Once you post a picture on your Facebook homepage you're subjecting it to public critique


Exactly. All the indignation is just the closing of ranks to shut down criticism and critique.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2022)

I do not deny that you may criticise something in the public domain. The issue is that it makes little sense to complain about immodesty but then to share an immodest image. In order to offer a critique of it, you are going to have to unnecessarily look at something that could cause you to stumble. It is the sort of gossipy hypocrisy that the _Daily Mail_ engages in constantly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Jan 23, 2022)

@SolaScriptura You might want to spellcheck your post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 23, 2022)

SolaScriptura said:


> Exactly. All the indignation is just the closing of ranks to shut down criticism and critique.


Might be missing the point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 12415 (Jan 23, 2022)

This thread is an embarrassment to the name of Christ. Many of the responses to the original post are precisely why the American Church is in shambles. Some of y'all don't even see how far gone your comments reveal your thinking to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zach (Jan 23, 2022)

Taylor said:


> @SolaScriptura You might want to spellcheck your post.


There are some words you just don't expect to see on PuritanBoard...


----------



## Rescued (Jan 23, 2022)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Drop the sarcasm, it's ill befitting.


So is saying that this discussion is comical.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 23, 2022)

This thread is off the rails for a number of reasons. Separate the two questions as suggested above somewhere and start over. Also, all remember in your posts on this board you are seeking to edify; not win, not score points, not to vent your spleen. That's what Facebook was invented for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1 | Praying 1


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 24, 2022)

There are ways of dealing with a sister in Christ who may be in error and that is to speak with her directly, and if that doesn't resolve the situation, take another person with you. I'm assuming you want the best for this woman including her restoration if that is indeed needed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

